# Anti-gay Uber driver causes terror and buttcheek injuries to the riders



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

The 27-year-old real estate agent and city contractor spoke with the DailyMail.com about the traumatic experience.

Taray shared that he and Alex, a 33-year-old architect, had been riding with a friend from Hell's Kitchen to East Village at approximately 1.30am on Wednesday morning.

He said that the ride started out normal and the driver was quiet while the recently wedded couple caught up with their groomsman.

When the driver saw Taray put his arm around Alex, he allegedly asked the trio if they were 'f*gs.
.
.
The post included photos of Taray's bruises. His knuckles and knees were left bloodied and his right buttcheek also suffered a bruise from where he was dragged.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...gay-couple-beheaded-country-drags-street.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The gays would whoop him in New Orleans.

Maybe even dress him up and put his pics on internet . . .

Lipstick & all.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I can't help but feel there's a drag queen comment in all of this. 

Seriously though, that's crazy. I can't imagine anyone that hateful particularly in nyc.


----------



## drive4coupons (Nov 29, 2018)

so findyourphone can locate phones broken in half in trash cans?

that's impressive.

If the friend was let out earlier, why did they complete the trip? Why not get out instead of ride with someone degrading you with feelings your head should be chopped off? Think when I heard the first f bomb the record buttons getting pressed.

People really expect a lot for $2. Driver was replaced with 5 more just as qualified sleeping in a car near you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I can't help but feel there's a drag queen comment in all of this.
> 
> Seriously though, that's crazy. I can't imagine anyone that hateful particularly in nyc.


It's not hate. It's religion. The comment "you would be beheaded in my country" is very true. Research homosexuality in the Middle East (Muslim) countries.

The last place one would expect to find homosexuals is in the Middle East. The majority of the countries in this region are Islamic States and, irrespective of whether they are Sunni or Shiite nations, homosexuality is universally condemned as being contrary to the Creation of Allah. The punishment for the offense of homosexuality in many nations in the Middle East, regardless of whether the Sharia Law is implemented in the country or not, is often the death penalty.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ Plenty of gays in the ME except they can't come out.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Someone with such radical beliefs isn't compatible with this line of work. As a US driver you need to learn how to deal with all types of passengers, not just the ones that share the beliefs of your cult.


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/gay-couple-accuses-uber-driver-hate-filled-assault-n941816

After sharing a hug in the back of an Uber ride, a gay couple alleges they were subjected to verbal and physical assault.
*
"He's telling us in his country we would be beheaded and left for dead," Carey recalled, adding that the driver said he was from Russia.*

Taray Carey put his arm around his husband, Alex Majkowski, in the backseat of an Uber ride on Wednesday, never expecting the gesture would spark what he described as a "hate-filled assault."

"Are you ****?" Carey said the driver asked.

Unsure if he had heard the man correctly, Carey asked him to repeat himself.

"Are you ******s?" Carey said the driver responded.
Taray Carey and Alex from the East Village say the driver gunned the car, dragging one of them along the ground down a busy street and they said it all started from a hate-filled tirade.WNBC
Carey and Majkowski, who got married less than a month ago, were with a friend in Midtown Manhattan around 2 a.m. when they ordered the Uber ride. The three men were on their way to a bar near the couple's East Village home.

Carey told NBC News all three of them were left speechless as the driver continued his hateful tirade. "He's telling us in his country we would be beheaded and left for dead," Carey recalled, adding that the driver said he was from Russia.

The friend stepped out of the Uber at the next red light. Carey attempted to follow him but got caught in the seat belt. He said the driver dragged him about a "quarter of a block" down an East Village street. His hands, left knee and upper left leg are covered in deep welts from the incident, according to pictures Carey posted publicly to his personal Facebook page.

Majkowski said he was still in the car when his husband was dragged along the street. "I said, 'Let me out, let me out, let me out!' just over and over until he stopped," he told NBC New York.

The couple said they turned to police in a nearby squad car after the incident in an attempt to prevent other riders from getting hurt, but they were disappointed by the response. Carey claimed the cops refused to investigate the incident as a hate crime, and he alleged that one of the officers told them they "probably deserved it."

"We were very emotional and very upset, but the cop was barely listening. He wasn't taking notes," Carey lamented. "We wanted him to put out an alert to search for this guy's plates, and he told us not to tell him how to do his job."

A spokesperson for the New York City Police Department strongly refuted Carey's claims about the officers' response.

"After reviewing body camera video from the responding Police Officers, at no time did any of the officers mock the victim, tell him that he probably deserved it or laugh at him," the spokesperson said in a statement. "A complaint report was filed for leaving the scene of an accident with injury and is being investigated by the 9th Precinct Detective Squad."

In a statement shared with NBC News, Uber called the alleged incident "very concerning" and said while it investigates the incident, "the driver's access to the app has been removed." The driver's dismissal from Uber, however, does not disqualify him from driving from other ride-share apps like Lyft or Via.

"This is my biggest thing," Carey said. "Even if Uber has taken him off the app, he can still do this again, and he might do more harm in the future."

Wednesday's alleged assault is just one of several reported incidents this year of LGBTQ people being victimized by taxi or rideshare drivers.

Just before the new year, a gay couple in Houston said they were kicked out of an Uber ride after sharing a quick kiss. Then in May, a gay couple in Indianapolis claimed they were booted from a Lyft ride for sharing a "short kiss on the lips." In June, a gay man said a New York City taxi driver told him, "I don't drive gays," and that same month, a lesbian couple claimed they were thrown out of an Uber ride for sharing a "peck." In perhaps the most frightening incident, a gay man earlier this month claimed a Lyft driver in Miami pulled a gun on him after exclaiming, "I want to kill everyone that's gay."

A study published earlier this year claims some LGBTQ users of rideshare apps are discriminated against even before they step foot in a car. Researchers Jorge Mejia of Indiana University and Chris Parker of Pennsylvania State University found drivers are more likely to cancel trips of users who appear to be LGBTQ or LGBTQ allies based on their profile photos on the app.

New York City's Taxi and Limousine Commission, which regulates all for-hire vehicles in the city, including Uber, said it is looking into Wednesday's alleged incident and "takes such important matters very seriously."

"Such behavior will not be tolerated in the industries we regulate and it will be fully investigated," the commission said in a statement shared with NBC News.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Must be going for a full year of free rides versus just one with this story.


----------



## Beltsville (Apr 6, 2018)

I call bullshit.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't believe them. They lied about how the police reacted. I believe they were probanly violating the TOS foe Uber and making out and the driver threw them out and they were mad. Why lie?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

x100 said:


> The 27-year-old real estate agent and city contractor spoke with the DailyMail.com about the traumatic experience.
> 
> Taray shared that he and Alex, a 33-year-old architect, had been riding with a friend from Hell's Kitchen to East Village at approximately 1.30am on Wednesday morning.
> 
> ...


NYPD dismissed the plaintiffs story.
I suspect there is another version of what transpired.
Maybe driver wanted to join-in and he was rejected

3 sides to every story

What she said
What he said
What really happened
Gee, I wonder if someone wants a big payday



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Must be going for a full year of free rides versus just one with this story.


I suspect they'll be looking for more than free rides


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's not hate. It's religion. The comment "you would be beheaded in my country" is very true. Research homosexuality in the Middle East (Muslim) countries.
> 
> The last place one would expect to find homosexuals is in the Middle East. The majority of the countries in this region are Islamic States and, irrespective of whether they are Sunni or Shiite nations, homosexuality is universally condemned as being contrary to the Creation of Allah. The punishment for the offense of homosexuality in many nations in the Middle East, regardless of whether the Sharia Law is implemented in the country or not, is often the death penalty.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I can't help but feel there's a drag queen comment in all of this.
> 
> Seriously though, that's crazy. I can't imagine anyone that hateful particularly in nyc.


Was it just too soon or do I only crack myself up?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Was it just too soon or do I only crack myself up?


Never too early!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Someone with such radical beliefs isn't compatible with this line of work.


Huh? Before Uber came along the vast majority of fare for hire drivers (taxi, livery, limo) in the U.S. were Muslim. These situations happened all the time but they never made the news because no one cared until Uber. And still no one cares it's just that Uber is a part of the new gig economy and the news needs ratings.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber and drivers like this deserve each other.


----------



## BurningHouse (May 11, 2018)

Boo f-ing hoo


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

the surge within me said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/gay-couple-accuses-uber-driver-hate-filled-assault-n941816
> 
> After sharing a hug in the back of an Uber ride, a gay couple alleges they were subjected to verbal and physical assault.
> *
> ...


You missed part of the story:
"The NYPD also said that the victim 'appears drunk and belligerent' and said that bodycam footage showed Taray making negative comments about the officers appearance."

I'm guessing they may not have been as well behaved as they claim. It's entirely possible the driver IS a homophobic asshole, but it's also possible that he told them to stop making out in the back of his car and they threatened him. Without any footage it's all hearsay at this point. Who believes "shared a hug"?

Their story conflicts with the police officers' and likely conflicts with the driver, too.

My guess: the driver may well be homophobic, but there's a lot more to the story and if they were "drunk and belligerent" with the COPS, how do you think they'd treat an Uber driver?

And btw if I felt physically threatened I'd have no problem dragging someone down the street.


----------



## BurningHouse (May 11, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You missed part of the story:
> "The NYPD also said that the victim 'appears drunk and belligerent' and said that bodycam footage showed Taray making negative comments about the officers appearance."
> 
> I'm guessing they may not have been as well behaved as they claim. It's entirely possible the driver IS a homophobic asshole, but it's also possible that he told them to stop making out in the back of his car and they threatened him. Without any footage it's all hearsay at this point.
> ...


Homophobic is a made up word ****** is a *Latin* word that means man, or human. Phobic means to fear. If you're gonna make up words then I suggest caedotaedium.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

the surge within me said:


> New York City's Taxi and Limousine Commission, which regulates all for-hire vehicles in the city, including Uber, said it is looking into Wednesday's alleged incident and "takes such important matters very seriously."
> 
> "Such behavior will not be tolerated in the industries we regulate and it will be fully investigated.


Sorry New York City Taxi and Limousine Commission, but the second highest court in the land ruled that businesses can deny service based on religious beliefs.

JACKSON, Miss. - A federal appeals court said Thursday that Mississippi can enforce a law that allows merchants and government employees cite religious beliefs to deny services to same-sex couples, but opponents of the law immediately pledged to appeal.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BurningHouse said:


> Homophobic is a made up word ****** is a *Latin* word that means man, or human. Phobic means to fear. If you're gonna make up words then I suggest caedotaedium.


When a word reaches common use its no longer "made up."

Get a life.


----------



## BurningHouse (May 11, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When a word reaches common use its no longer "made up."
> 
> Get a life.


Arbitrarily deciding what words mean is often a tactic of tyrants. Oh and I don't care about your Orwellian opinions about the virtues of sodomy. Remember war is peace and ignorance is strength


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Sounds like actual fake news to me.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

33 = hoax

if this story was real, no way police would just ignore injuries like that


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Someone with such radical beliefs isn't compatible with this line of work. As a US driver you need to learn how to deal with all types of passengers, not just the ones that share the beliefs of your cult.


Someone with such Radical Beliefs

IS INCOMPATIBLE WITH THIS COUNTRY !



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sorry New York City Taxi and Limousine Commission, but the second highest court in the land ruled that businesses can deny service based on religious beliefs.
> 
> JACKSON, Miss. - A federal appeals court said Thursday that Mississippi can enforce a law that allows merchants and government employees cite religious beliefs to deny services to same-sex couples, but opponents of the law immediately pledged to appeal.


They can make him BAKE & DELIVER A GAY CAKE !


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Uber and drivers like this deserve each other.


But reputation really transfers to the drivers as they're first in the line of defense.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Someone with such Radical Beliefs
> 
> IS INCOMPATIBLE WITH THIS COUNTRY !
> 
> They can make him BAKE & DELIVER A GAY CAKE !











FYI: this is called a "divorce cake" came across it while searching for good gay cake image .


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The last place one would expect to find homosexuals is in the Middle East.


You probably didn't intend for it to read this way, but it sort of reads like The West breeds the homosexuals. I mean, at least I hope, you personally do understand that that the incidence of homosexuality in the human race is fairly broad, and probably universal so they most likely have as many homosexuals there proportionally as we have in The West.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

x100 said:


> But reputation really transfers to the drivers as they're in the first line of defense.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

kbrown said:


> I don't believe them. They lied about how the police reacted.


Can you verify that?

Could be the case I suppose, and I would be lying if I said I didn't have questions, but I would think reasonable people would wait to see that camera footage before they make definitive declarative statements like that.

Really though it makes me curious, and I suppose you don't see it this way, but, are you really this willing to accept statements from authority figures with, or without questionable track records, concerning the veracity of witness statements without the evidence they claim exists being offered? Especially when said authority figures have no business disclosing any information concerning an ongoing investigation to begin with?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> You probably didn't intend for it to read this way, but it sort of reads like The West breeds the homosexuals. I mean, at least I hope, you personally do understand that that the incidence of homosexuality in the human race is fairly broad, and probably universal so they most likely have as many homosexuals there proportionally as we have in The West.


Where do u buy ur weed? Consider throttling back


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

ULFW said:


> Where do u buy ur weed? Consider throttling back


Shhh.

The adults are talking.

Also I would like to acknowledge your personal growth within the context of your ability to quote a post properly without butchering it.

If that's indicative of a new source of weed for you then by all means, please, PLEASE, freely and expansively pursue that source bro. It's working for you.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Can you verify that?
> 
> Could be the case I suppose, and I would be lying if I said I didn't have questions, but I would think reasonable people would wait to see that camera footage before they make definitive declarative statements like that.
> 
> Really though it makes me curious, and I suppose you don't see it this way, but, are you really this willing to accept statements from authority figures with, or without questionable track records, concerning the veracity of witness statements without the evidence they claim exists being offered? Especially when said authority figures have no business disclosing any information concerning an ongoing investigation to begin with?


I believe this would not be an incident where the reporting cop would be all over it, I mean they see blood all day so scratches & buttcheeks are a non-event plus they get laughed at/eyerolls if they press on these cases too hard. They know the drivers would be put out by the Uber sooner or later.

I also have no doubt sooner or later one of these easter european drivers cause major hard to pax at some point down the line (they're skinhead mentality), you really must know the culture here before you rideshare. Muslims normally don't go beyond words/attitude in these type arguments.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> You probably didn't intend for it to read this way, but it sort of reads like The West breeds the homosexuals.


I didn't intend for it to read any particular way. It's a direct quote from the link below.

http://muslimobserver.com/homosexuality-in-the-middle-east/



x100 said:


> Muslims normally don't go beyond words/attitude in these type arguments.


Muslims go to the point of killing their own children.

An Iraqi immigrant was found guilty of second degree murder today for running over his daughter, a crime motivated, prosecutors said, by the Arizona Muslim man's belief that the 20-year-old woman had become "too Westernized."


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I didn't intend for it to read any particular way. It's a direct quote from the link below.
> 
> http://muslimobserver.com/homosexuality-in-the-middle-east/
> 
> ...


Last time I checked it's a white gay fellow in Corolado who killed wife and childern, it's still unfair to generalize Muslims like that; no doubt many are bigot and uncivilized perhaps same % in many other race or religion.

What I meant was in the driving/service industry of this country I don't recall a muslim fellow terrorising clients like this incident, they normally suffice with verbal abuse, which not OK.

Your much earlier comment in the thread has the vibe of assumption that driver in this topic is muslim, I believe it's said he's of Russian background.

One realy has to be careful jumping the gun. What if I said all Colorado families should be careful about their father going violent??


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

x100 said:


> Last time I checked it's a white gay fellow in Corolado who killed wife and childern, it's still unfair to generalize Muslims like that; no doubt many are bigot and uncivilized perhaps same % in many other race or religion.
> 
> What I meant was in the driving/service industry of this country I don't recall a muslim fellow terrorising clients like this incident, they normally suffice with verbal abuse, which not OK.
> 
> ...


First off we are speaking about religious beliefs. At least that's what I first posted that you replied to. The Muslim father that ran over his daughter was motivated to kill his daughter from religious beliefs. He didn't kill her because he was crazy or having an affair or wanting insurance money. He killed his daughter because she strayed from the Muslim religion and was becoming too "Westernized".

Secondly the earlier post was not my comment. It was a passage extracted from The Muslim Observer in which I provided a link.

Third of all, the bottom passage is from an ABC News article in which transporting of Alcohol, drunks and dogs violates Islamic Law. The last four messages that I have posted, including the post below all relate to extreme religious beliefs and how the 5th Circuit Court of Appeals allows discrimination based on sexual preferences.

*Muslim Cab Drivers Refuse to Transport Alcohol, and Dogs*

By BARBARA PINTO,

Commissioners at one of the country's biggest airports are considering punishing Muslim cab drivers who refuse service to passengers possessing alcohol or guide dogs.

The cabbies claim transporting those items violates Islamic law.

"It is against our faith and the airport is discriminating against Muslim drivers," says a cab driver who would only give his first name, Hashim.

Three-quarters of the 900 cabbies licensed to operate at the airport are Muslim, most from Somalia. It is unclear how many are adhering to this letter of Islamic law which considers the purchase, drinking and transport of alcoholic beverages a sin.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

x100 said:


> Muslims normally don't go beyond words/attitude in these type arguments.


Below is an excerpt from an article I stumbled upon. Five years in prison for wearing a dress "that exposed most of her legs." Now that is radical extremist against any non conformist to Muslim beliefs.

An Egyptian actress who wore a revealing dress to the Cairo Film Festival is to go on trial on charges of "inciting debauchery", reports say.

Rania Youssef appeared in a lacy, black, see-through outfit that exposed most of her legs, outraging many Egyptians, though some said she should be able to wear what she wanted.

She could be jailed for up to five years if found guilty, a judicial source told AFP.

Ms Youssef has apologised.

The 44-year-old said she would not have worn the dress if she had known it would cause such controversy.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ yes and recently MOroccean woman in UAE was charged cooking her boyfriend and feeding it to Pakestani workers, they found bf's tooth in the blender.. I am sure you find equivalent of it in the West/US/Germany ..

MY prior comment was that within the context of Arabs in the service/transpo services don't normally go beyond words whereas I find it likely a Russian driver (with skinhead mentality) would. Am talking driver crimes against pax in the US. 

In the middle east countries like Saudi/Egypt and Iran are allies of big forces (US, China, Russia) and big forces enjoy puppet governments and alliance/ flow of oil through them. Those dictator countries keep control of their people by having a tight religious and dictatorship ruling which doens't allow their people to come to 21st century. Western countries are part to blame letting criminals rule those countries; a recent example is Saudi and Khashoggi and how US government is viewing its citizen-to-be getting chopped off.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> First off we are speaking about religious beliefs. At least that's what I first posted that you replied to. The Muslim father that ran over his daughter was motivated to kill his daughter from religious beliefs. He didn't kill her because he was crazy or having an affair or wanting insurance money. He killed his daughter because she strayed from the Muslim religion and was becoming too "Westernized".
> 
> Secondly the earlier post was not my comment. It was a passage extracted from The Muslim Observer in which I provided a link.
> 
> ...


This is what happens when you let the foreigners in the country on asylum. 
Make them stay in their own country and fight to make it a better place.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I didn't intend for it to read any particular way. It's a direct quote from the link below.
> 
> http://muslimobserver.com/homosexuality-in-the-middle-east/
> 
> ...


Was she wearing western boots ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Was she wearing western boots ?


No, she was having sex out of wedlock with her Christian Mexican boyfriend. And I believe that she was 20 years old.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, she was having sex out of wedlock with her Christian Mexican boyfriend. And I believe that she was 20 years old.


Still
Doesnt mean she wasnt wearing " "Western" Boots.
Maybe a cowgirl hat too !
Giddyup


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

If he's driving in THIS country, then THIS is his country.
Him saying this and that happens "in my country" is BS and ought to mean nothing else but harassment.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Still
> Doesnt mean she wasnt wearing " "Western" Boots.
> Maybe a cowgirl hat too !
> Giddyup


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Gay people is the more cheap, entitled and disgusting riders you can have
I prefer to pass


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Sounds like actual fake news to me.


Nothing quite like the fine reporting of anything ending in .co.uk


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

TBone said:


> This is what happens when you let the foreigners in the country on asylum.
> Make them stay in their own country and fight to make it a better place.


I can count on one hand the number of "Muslim Cab Driver" issues this county has had.

If u Google "arrested uber driver" and select images
You'll quickly ascertain non Muslims are the vast majority arrested and charged.


----------

